# mini t ...



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

Tonight I broke my front shock. It cracked on the lower end of the shock arm,(ball). This being the third time I dammaged my losi shocks. I am now looking for new shocks; better made shocks.
So I was doing a search and came across a set of inregy shocks. They look as if there pretty well made. But I was wondering if anyone else had any experience with them. Or possible some other brand that might be worth metion... 
Thankyou _Duane


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try a set of BRP shocks. They are good quality and available on their web site.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

integy products are most of the time of good quialty and durabilty


----------



## racer10 (Oct 20, 2005)

you must have got a bad set i've been using losi shocks on all my mini-t's and never had a problem


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

Also look at the racers edge shocks Ive heard good things. I honestly have not had a problem with my losi shocks other than leaking


----------

